# Mk3: Manual Vs. S-tronic - Voice your opinion!!!



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok... So the release of the Mk3 has happened and now we want the details. We know that Europe will be offered the TT and TTS in both Manual and S-tronic transmissions. 

My question for you is if you plan on buying the Mk3 TT or TTS and Audi only offer it in S-tronic as they did for the Mk2, would you still buy one?

I'm hearing rumors that No manuals will be offered here stateside for *ANY TT*... that includes all models (TT, TTS, TTRS the rumored TT GT3 and even the Allroad versions).

Audi representatives do visit these boards and I'm frustrated with this news and I want people to voice their opinions on this matter. 

I want the Mk3, but only if it comes with a Manual!!!

Shout out now!

www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

I started purchasing VWs and Audis because I could have the option of shifting my own gears. Of course at the time that was the only practical choice because, to put frankly their automatics were failures in waiting. Buying an automatic just wasn't the wise way to go with the reliabilty / longevity issues. Now days they are a little bit better but regardless, I enjoy the pleasure of shift my own gears. I bought Audi and VW products dispite their general reliability issues, quality deficiencies, high cost of ownership, and mediocre dealer network because of four things:

1) manual transmissions
2) TDI
3) Quattro/4motion
4) Good feature set in segment/value

Now none of this was never available all in one car in the states so I split what would be a single vehicle purchase into two different vehicles to cover the bases.

Now days, this has been increasingly difficult because VW has fallen behind on the feature set to broaden their mass-market appeal. They missed the boat somewhat because now even Kia and Hyundai offer more features on some competitive models. This re-positioning in the market did not include offering highly competitive quality and reliability.

Audi has also grown at the expense of leaving some of its old customers behind. Forcing customers into S/RS models to get a manual transmission or not offering them at all has me looking for a brand or brands to replace VW and Audi. If they are migrating towards the mass-market in features and options, I might as well get something else mass-market with better reliability and lower ownership costs than what VW and Audi offer. I understand they are running a business but if I took the same rational approach, I'd never would've bought a single VW or Audi. If I maximized my car buying dollar, nether brand would have ever made the cut. 

I was going to get an A3 TDI or S3 until in was annouced that it was going to be an all S-tronic affair. I was holding out hope that Audi would give us the choice on the TT to make up for taking it away on the A3. Looks like I'm getting a Golf R mk7 and that and my 2013 Jetta TDI will probably be my last VW/Audi products. I'll consolidate on one car instead of two in the future. If I can't get a manual in VW AG cars, I can buy a more reliable car somewhere else. I can be bored with auto only Audis and VWs with limited features and forced options or I can save alot of money and be bored somewhere else. It just makes more sense to go somewhere else. Basically they are removing the reasons to buy thier cars without removing the reasons not to buy them. I'm tired of begging VW and Audi to keep making cars I enjoy.

Conquest sales volume can be quite transitory. Someone offers something new and different, the rush inward to buy your product can be substituted by a rush to somewhere else to buy your competitor's product. Having and keeping a core of loyal customers helps normalize sales. VW and Audi just aren't concerned about maintaining this core customer.

Before someone points out the take rate on manuals, if manufacturers aren't offering manuals they won't sell any.


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been driving Audi cars since 1987 when I got a Coupe GT. If Audi refuses to offer a manual, my next coupe will be a Nissan Z-car, which is frankly a better pure performance car anyhow, and a much better overall value proposition. (I will probably hold on to my MKI TT for sentimental reasons.) *Hey AUDI- I will not even consider upgrading to the MkIII TT unless you offer a manual. And I will be done defending your honor when BMW and Porsche driving friends besmirch your products. Basta!*


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

VR6Now said:


> Before someone points out the take rate on manuals, if manufacturers aren't offering manuals they won't sell any.


*So true!*:thumbup:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I know for a fact that 100% of the 2012 and 2013 TT-RS sold in the US were manual. :laugh:

I prefer manual for as long as they will keep making them.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

LynxFX said:


> I know for a fact that 100% of the 2012 and 2013 TT-RS sold in the US were manual. :laugh:
> 
> I prefer manual for as long as they will keep making them.


Yeah… I forgot to mention that. I owned one.  and loved it.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

My first thought is that we should feel fortunate to have the TT MK3 here in the states in any form. Now, to the question....

My previous car of 10 years was a manual transmission Acura RSX type S. I find the s-tronic transmission of my 2012 base model TT to be a major technological accomplishment that cannot be ignored. It is a fantastic piece of fully developed engineering and a joy to drive. Was the stick of my RSX fun? Sure, but only in ideal driving conditions and little or no traffic. Do I miss feathering the clutch? Do I miss rolling backwards when I start up a hill? Do I miss my horrible attempts at heal-toe? NOPE! There's absolutely no way I could get the explosive sense of acceleration without the lightening quick shifts of the S-Tronic. It's smooth as butter. And frankly, I feel safer driving the S-Tronic in an urban environment. I didn't realize how much it makes a difference in confidence if you have one less thing to stress you out when your sitting in a slow moving parking lot UP HILL. 

I'm sorry to be a contrarian, and I think I'm going to get a lot of hate for this post, but I favor the s-tronic over the manual. Would I be tempted by a manual MK3? Sure would. I'd test drive one too, and could be swayed. Perhaps the memories of those ideal stick-driving conditions would wash away the memories of the smell of an overheated clutch and a sweaty brow. I don't know. If it's S-Tronic or nothing, I vote S-Tronic.


----------



## visual007 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Mk3 TTRS S-tronic for me please*

I plan on ordering a new TTRS (I'm hoping it comes out by the end of 2015) with an S-tronic. I've been a manual fan all my life and I didn't believe any one could ever talk me out of one. That is until I drove my first dual clutch audi. That super fast shifting, to me, is like driving a very fine tuned race machine. I can't wait.....I'm really, really hoping the TTRS makes it to our shores soon.....


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

If the TT comes in a stick and quattro on the base engine I will consider it. If not, I will look to the Golf R/GTI and BMW 228i. I have owned several Audis but they seems to be more focused lately on gadgets and auto.... not my thing.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> My first thought is that we should feel fortunate to have the TT MK3 here in the states in any form. Now, to the question....
> 
> My previous car of 10 years was a manual transmission Acura RSX type S. I find the s-tronic transmission of my 2012 base model TT to be a major technological accomplishment that cannot be ignored. It is a fantastic piece of fully developed engineering and a joy to drive. Was the stick of my RSX fun? Sure, but only in ideal driving conditions and little or no traffic. Do I miss feathering the clutch? Do I miss rolling backwards when I start up a hill? Do I miss my horrible attempts at heal-toe? NOPE! There's absolutely no way I could get the explosive sense of acceleration without the lightening quick shifts of the S-Tronic. It's smooth as butter. And frankly, I feel safer driving the S-Tronic in an urban environment. I didn't realize how much it makes a difference in confidence if you have one less thing to stress you out when your sitting in a slow moving parking lot UP HILL.
> 
> I'm sorry to be a contrarian, and I think I'm going to get a lot of hate for this post, but I favor the s-tronic over the manual. Would I be tempted by a manual MK3? Sure would. I'd test drive one too, and could be swayed. Perhaps the memories of those ideal stick-driving conditions would wash away the memories of the smell of an overheated clutch and a sweaty brow. I don't know. If it's S-Tronic or nothing, I vote S-Tronic.


Almost all current manuals have an automatic hill hold feature built in that prevents the car from drifting backwards when it senses that you are on an incline. Many also have a built in anti stall feature so that you can't stall the car regardless of how bad you screw up your clutch release. Also many have an automatic rev match feature that allows for perfect downshifts, eliminating the need for heel toe.

I would not have purchased my TTRS if there weren't a manual option, nor would I consider a future one without it. Audi seems to have invested significant resources towards enhancing the handling, driving dynamics' and performance of the TT mk3 and making it into a proper sports car. Given that, it would be a damn shame to turn around and dilute the driving experience by not offering a manual option. Most of us will gladly give up a few tenths of a second for the joy and satisfaction of rowing our own gears.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

dbturbo2 said:


> Almost all current manuals have an automatic hill hold feature built in that prevents the car from drifting backwards when it senses that you are on an incline. Many also have a built in anti stall feature so that you can't stall the car regardless of how bad you screw up your clutch release. Also many have an automatic rev match feature that allows for perfect downshifts, eliminating the need for heel toe.
> our own gears.


Very interesting indeed! I new from a Top Gear episode that he 370Z had rev matching, but the other advances are news to me. I suppose even manual transmissions aren't as manual as they used to be, eh? If they include all of that technology into a manual TT, then most of my issues with driving a manual are moot.

Now I'm torn. I'll have to think about it some more.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Manual 24/7.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

dbturbo2 said:


> Almost all current manuals have an automatic hill hold feature built in that prevents the car from drifting backwards when it senses that you are on an incline. Many also have a built in anti stall feature so that you can't stall the car regardless of how bad you screw up your clutch release. Also many have an automatic rev match feature that allows for perfect downshifts, eliminating the need for heel toe.


I'm with you on the hill hold and auto rev match features but what is this anti-stall feature you speak of? Never heard of that before, what cars have that?


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dunno how many times we have to beat this dead horse, but it's a matter between the superior tranny vs. nostalgia. There's a reason why the vast population are moving toward smartphones and not your analog Nokia 6230s...and the sentiment is no different when you're talking about transmission.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

lude219 said:


> Dunno how many times we have to beat this dead horse, but it's a matter between the superior tranny vs. nostalgia. There's a reason why the vast population are moving toward smartphones and not your analog Nokia 6230s...and the sentiment is no different when you're talking about transmission.


and yet people still cook their own food, make their own clothes, and work on their cars themselves...


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

*Can't buy a manual to sit in NY traffic*

I like manuals. I've always liked shifting.

Then I moved to NY and my GTI became a PITA in NY traffic. I have owned for the last 5 years the TT with the DSG. I have to say that I really like the sport mode for the track days, paddles when I want to play and fully auto when I'm creeping in traffic. I would not buy a TTRS because it only came with manual.

Everyone is different, I respect all of your opinions but my opinion matches a majority of people who actually have to have their car be "more" than just a play car. Audi of America needs to keep the bottom line in mind so they can keep bringing us new things to debate
(New S3 vs. new TTS anyone?), so they need to make choices. Fact is, after a great surge of initial orders TTRS, orders dropped significantly more than other TT versions. There's education in those sales numbers and if it's your job to see the future without passion or prejudice, the future is clear.

Wish we could have both in the USA but that's not in the cards with such a low volume car.

IMHO.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I thought about this more. S-tronic for me. I just can't get over the fast, smooth shifts vs, a manual.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

CabernA said:


> Fact is, after a great surge of initial orders TTRS, orders dropped significantly more than other TT versions.


I want to know exact numbers between the TTS and TTRS… I could be wrong, but I think they are pretty damn close. Which is impressive considering the price premium and offering span between each model. The TTS was available 2009-2014 in the USA where the TTRS was available only 2012-2013 model years.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> and yet people still cook their own food, make their own clothes, and work on their cars themselves...


Exactly!


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Riddle me this…
VW offered the Golf Mk5 R32 in DSG only… Sales were horrible. Then offered the Mk6 Golf R in Manual only… Sales were better than the Mk5. VW is slated to offer the Golf Mk7 R in both DSG and Manual. How can VW offer a low volume car in both Manual and DSG and Audi can't? Heck the Golf R and TTS both utilize the same engine and are based off the same platform architecture (MQB). Seems like they could leverage each other for certification purposes???


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

AU-297 said:


> Riddle me this…
> VW offered the Golf Mk5 R32 in DSG only… Sales were horrible. Then offered the Mk6 Golf R in Manual only… Sales were better than the Mk5. VW is slated to offer the Golf Mk7 R in both DSG and Manual. How can VW offer a low volume car in both Manual and DSG and Audi can't? Heck the Golf R and TTS both utilize the same engine and are based off the same platform architecture (MQB). Seems like they could leverage each other for certification purposes???


If the engine, powertrain software, and transmissions are identical they can petition the EPA to certify by similarity. I don't know if this would qualify or not. I don't think it matters if Audi just doesn't care to service a particular group of customers anymore. They are targeting U.S. customers from other brands where autoboxes rule so they are following thier lead. In the EU, manuals still make up a large percentage of sales so they offer them there. I guess we like to eat, drink, text, and talk too much to be bothered with the task of driving. Audi isn't a driver's brand in the US these days. It's about image and cool stuff.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

CabernA said:


> I like manuals. I've always liked shifting.
> 
> Then I moved to NY and my GTI became a PITA in NY traffic. I have owned for the last 5 years the TT with the DSG. I have to say that I really like the sport mode for the track days, paddles when I want to play and fully auto when I'm creeping in traffic. I would not buy a TTRS because it only came with manual.
> 
> ...


All TT orders dropped off; TT, TT-S, and TT-RS! S-tronic isn't any more a savior of the TT than a manual would be. The Mk I TTs offered more auto and manual options and sold much better than the mk II when the manuls were restricted to the TT-RS. Those are the relevant facts.

I don't think a TT is practical car for much else other than a play car. It is no good at Home Depot. I can't take customers out to lunch in it. It would not bring much home from Best Buy beyond a few Blu-Rays. Ever see a kayak on a TT? See, I can rationalize too. I'm sorry about your luck living in New York but your problems are...your problems just as mine are mine. You can rationalize the market on your lifestyle just as easy as I can mine. The fact is automakers have offer multiple powertrain options profitably for years. Audi has made a decision to drop manuals in this market because they can.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

lude219 said:


> Dunno how many times we have to beat this dead horse, but it's a matter between the superior tranny vs. nostalgia. There's a reason why the vast population are moving toward smartphones and not your analog Nokia 6230s...and the sentiment is no different when you're talking about transmission.


Beating this so called "dead horse" was effective in the return of the "nostalgic" manual transmission in the Golf R. Frankly I don't want to pay the operation costs of the "superior" transmission which had driveability and durability issues. 

S-tronic for damn sure isn't superior in putting a smile on my face! It is a step above a tradition autobox w/ torque convertor in efficiency but that's about it. The driving experience still seems the same as an traditional automatic to me. If had to tow something, I'd still rather have an "nostalgic" slush box because it won't eat up its "superior" mechatronics up in the process.

Since you like technology analogies, I have a sixteen core workstation at my desk that does a wonderful job at structural analysis, explicit dynamics, computational fluid dynamics, and thermal finite element analysis but I maintain the skills to solve problems with a pencil and paper. It is a measure of being a competent engineer not nostalgia. I'm glad you enjoy your dependency.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

DaLeadBull said:


> I'm with you on the hill hold and auto rev match features but what is this anti-stall feature you speak of? Never heard of that before, what cars have that?


The current 991 generation 911 has the anti stall, can help save your manhood if it happens when your girlfriend or significant other is riding with you .


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

lude219 said:


> Dunno how many times we have to beat this dead horse, but it's a matter between the superior tranny vs. nostalgia. There's a reason why the vast population are moving toward smartphones and not your analog Nokia 6230s...and the sentiment is no different when you're talking about transmission.


For many nostalgic can be the preferable experience to the technologically superior one- Paper books vs e-books, LP's vs downloads, slot cars vs video games. One day self driving cars will be the technologically superior choice, and we will long for those nostalgic days when we could actually drive our own cars.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I know for many folks their TT is a fun, weekend only car. But I wonder if the proportion of daily-driver/weekends-only correlates to S-Tronic/manual. The average TT driver may indeed own theirs as a second or third vehicle, and it would make more sense for it to be a manual for the fun factor. My MK2 is my one and only vehicle, and I drive it daily. I also take it on long road trips. 

There's hope that the MK3 TT will attract enough buyers that Audi USA decides they can justify offering both manual and S-Tronic versions. Folks that aren't already TT fans see the new one as a better looking and more aggressive car than the previous generations. It's no longer a "hairdresser's car". Since neither the MK1 or MK2 where hot sellers, the push to move the TT more mainstream could mean more volume and more options. 

Perhaps it's tough to create a new vehicle that can hold on to current buyers and bring in new ones, especially for a vehicle that is purchased more for the looks and performance than for the utilitarian nature.


----------



## Macdoc (Aug 30, 2007)

I had a 2000 MKI for 8 years, loved the 5 speed. Ordered a 08 MKII as soon as the ordering started, I bought the TT 3.2 because it was the only model with manual (6 Speed) and with the 08 S-line package, the 6 speed came with a OEM short-throw shifter. It's my current daily driver. Not real happy with the look of new MKIII, once I see it in person, that opinion may change, but my want for a manual shift won't change. No manual, No new TTS/RS for me.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

I will always prefer a manual. Drove the wife's MK2 TT with the S-Tronic for awhile. Thought it was cool at first but I got quite bored with it quickly. 

I also didn't like the way the S-Tronic in her particular car shifted. Always felt jerky on the downshifts and unsettled the car when braking hard before entering a turn. Was even worse when driving regularly at low speeds and when on off the throttle repeatedly it seemed like it would get confused. I had a Mitsu Ralliart with the TC-SST trans at the same time as the TT for awhile and the TC-SST wash much better. Shifted quicker, wasn't jerky on downshifts, rev matched quicker and smoother on downshifts and had the paddles on the column and not connected to the steering wheel. 

Maybe the newer cars have the bugs worked out as I haven't driven a TT newer than 2010 but even if it was as good as a PDK or the TC-SST in the Ralliart/EVO I would still pick a manual everyday. I don't mind driving stick in stop and go traffic or in steep hilly areas. Just used to it I suppose. 

I can see the advantage of the S-Tronic if it's all about lap times.


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

I've got a 2011 S4 with manual transmission. It's my daily driver and I've had to drive in tons of traffic. With the amount of torque in the engine, I don't have to shift all the time. Even if I did, however, I'd still want the manual. My only gripe with the car is that it's BIG. I was originally thinking of replacing it with an S3 right up until I discovered that it had no manual transmission. Right now I'm thinking that I may replace the S4 with a TT-S (or TT-RS if the budget and timing works out). I'd be seriously discouraged if it didn't come with a manual transmission.


----------



## Alan71 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,
I've been driving the new s-tronic TTS I took delivery of in July of last year, (almost 10,000 miles). I like it MUCH better than I thought I would, AND, I hadn't driven an automatic car as my dd since 1964…. yes… that long and I'm that old.
I'm to the point now that I think I'd want to drive both a manual and s-tronic version of the same car in order to decide which transmission to order.
I'm afraid that even the few manual transmission versions of Audi cars left will be gone soon!
Regards,
Alan 

This is what I have to drive now if I want to shift gears.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone remember to like this page to show your support for the Manual transmission in the USA!!! 

www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA/


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I know for many folks their TT is a fun, weekend only car. But I wonder if the proportion of daily-driver/weekends-only correlates to S-Tronic/manual. The average TT driver may indeed own theirs as a second or third vehicle, and it would make more sense for it to be a manual for the fun factor. My MK2 is my one and only vehicle, and I drive it daily. I also take it on long road trips.
> 
> There's hope that the MK3 TT will attract enough buyers that Audi USA decides they can justify offering both manual and S-Tronic versions. Folks that aren't already TT fans see the new one as a better looking and more aggressive car than the previous generations. It's no longer a "hairdresser's car". Since neither the MK1 or MK2 where hot sellers, the push to move the TT more mainstream could mean more volume and more options.
> 
> Perhaps it's tough to create a new vehicle that can hold on to current buyers and bring in new ones, especially for a vehicle that is purchased more for the looks and performance than for the utilitarian nature.



I second this. I use my TT in a different way. It's actually more spacious than other cars of its type. I do overpride myself on its practical use. But given the Quattro you can practically drive it anywhere. I would rather drive it in the snow given the actual feel and handle over the car that a sloshy SUV just doesn't have. I don't care to drive people around or be the designated driver when going out places. I'd worry about stupid stuff like someone ruining the back seats, etc. 





VR6Now said:


> All TT orders dropped off; TT, TT-S, and TT-RS! S-tronic isn't any more a savior of the TT than a manual would be. The Mk I TTs offered more auto and manual options and sold much better than the mk II when the manuls were restricted to the TT-RS. Those are the relevant facts.
> 
> I don't think a TT is practical car for much else other than a play car. It is no good at Home Depot. I can't take customers out to lunch in it. It would not bring much home from Best Buy beyond a few Blu-Rays. Ever see a kayak on a TT? See, I can rationalize too. I'm sorry about your luck living in New York but your problems are...your problems just as mine are mine. You can rationalize the market on your lifestyle just as easy as I can mine. The fact is automakers have offer multiple powertrain options profitably for years. Audi has made a decision to drop manuals in this market because they can.












Two Home Depot type runs 

33gal compressor once and lawnmower/trimmer in the other.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

ShockwaveCS said:


> I second this. I use my TT in a different way. It's actually more spacious than other cars of its type. I do overpride myself on its practical use. But given the Quattro you can practically drive it anywhere. I would rather drive it in the snow given the actual feel and handle over the car that a sloshy SUV just doesn't have. I don't care to drive people around or be the designated driver when going out places. I'd worry about stupid stuff like someone ruining the back seats, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have very different definitions of practical use. The last thing I would want to have loaded directly behind me is that type of equipment if there is an accident. Just because it fits does mean it represents good judgement. It fits in my Tiguan but I'd rather put it on a trailer or in the bed of a F-150. I don't carry anything in the interior of my vehicles that represent a crush hazard in an accident. Different strokes. Nor would I spend 40K+ on a sporty car and risk scratching up the dash, interior panels, and seats with stuff like this. I stick by my previous position.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

ShockwaveCS said:


> I second this. I use my TT in a different way. It's actually more spacious than other cars of its type. I do overpride myself on its practical use. But given the Quattro you can practically drive it anywhere. I would rather drive it in the snow given the actual feel and handle over the car that a sloshy SUV just doesn't have. I don't care to drive people around or be the designated driver when going out places. I'd worry about stupid stuff like someone ruining the back seats, etc.



Definitely practical... Ikea runs, home depot runs, I even throw the Christmas tree in the back every year


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Fingers crossed on 3.0litre VR-T for RS model.
That engine with DSG


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

dogdrive said:


> Fingers crossed on 3.0litre VR-T for RS model.
> That engine with DSG


That's going to be a VW engine, and Audi is going to retain the 2.5 5 cylinder.

-Tim


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That's going to be a VW engine, and Audi is going to retain the 2.5 5 cylinder.
> 
> -Tim


Yes, but it will be a Euro-6 engine and the 2.5 TFSI is not Euro-6.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh gosh, the last thing the TT needs is more weight in front of the front axle, much less turbos attached to that lump.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

URHank said:


> Oh gosh, the last thing the TT needs is more weight in front of the front axle, much less turbos attached to that lump.


The Audi 2.5TFSI 5 cylinder engine weighs 185 Kg, that's more then the old 3.2 ltr VR6 engine that was available in the TT 8J.
The new 3.0 TSI version will weigh less then 185 Kg, due to alloy engine block.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I came across a article about the future of manual en S-tronic within Audi, cant find it at the moment though.
It look like the manual gearbox will disapear in time.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you weighed an 07k 2.5 or are you reading that information somewhere? We ship the NA version of the TFSI 2.5L weekly to europe to be converted to turbo spec, along with build our own stateside, and they are no where near 185KGs. Even our fully built 650whp turbo motors with schedule 10 headers, 11KG turbos, external wastegates, alloy valve covers, heavier sachs pressure plates, don't come close to 185K. NA motors don't have GDI, but they do have smog pumps, EGR systems, and other systems the TFSI motors do not. The accessories as are 99% of the other aspects of the two engines.










What weight are you putting on a 24v vr6 in the 8J NA? Is anything keeping Audi/VW from developing an aluminum block 2.5T? BTW, folks we have talked to at Audi say the new 2.5T is very close to being Euro-6 certified, which would pretty much guarantee it's life going forward.

Hank


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Back on topic 

http://www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA


----------

